
The Art of Space Art - prismatic
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2017/09/14/the-art-of-space-art/
======
Apocryphon
Forget the stars, I'm partial to space _colony_ art of The High Frontier '70s
variety.

[https://settlement.arc.nasa.gov/70sArtHiRes/70sArt/art.html](https://settlement.arc.nasa.gov/70sArtHiRes/70sArt/art.html)

~~~
planteen
Very neat, thanks for sharing.

------
JKCalhoun
> “Their work, painting places that were really out there—it started
> convincing people that these places are real...”

Definitely Bonestell. As a kid when I first saw (space) art depicting a
landscape as though on the surface of another moon, I was startled.

~~~
labster
I still remember an illustration of what Pluto was like from when I was a kid:
icy forms under a dim sun and starry sky. But it turned out that in reality
Pluto is far more interesting. Ice mountains, an atmosphere, and a large-
appearing moon.

What's really out there is far more fantastic than our minds can conceive. But
in the meantime, an art or two ain't bad.

------
anateus
If you like this, you may be interested in Megan Prelinger's book _Another
Science Fiction: Advertising the Space Race 1957–1962_
([http://meganprelinger.com/book/another-science-
fiction/](http://meganprelinger.com/book/another-science-fiction/)). If you're
near SF, I highly recommend visiting the private research library she runs
with her husband:
[http://www.prelingerlibrary.org/home/](http://www.prelingerlibrary.org/home/)
Has an interesting collection, including plenty of space art, since her
research resources are there.

------
OneTimePaddy
I remember cycles of fire my dad brought me from cap caneveral. Ever after, i
wanted to visit those places, no matter the distance and danger.

